# Подленность справки!?!



## СпасибО (20 Фев 2012)

Приветствую всех пользователей!

Прошу совета!
Посмотрите на фото справки,может ли эта справка быть доказательством того что я нанёс "пациенту" описанные в ней травмы?,драка была спланирована,это 100%!
Вымогают деньги!
И если в справке всё верно,то какая это тяжесть повреждений?






.......


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

странный вопрос, есть запись врача о наличии перелома,  а кто его нанес откуда кто знает?


----------

